# "deconditioning"



## adebisihamilton (Jan 5, 2010)

What is the best dx code for "Deconditioning"?


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jan 5, 2010)

Probably "failure to thrive" 783.7
But how is it used?


----------



## hburns (Jan 6, 2010)

*deconditioning*

we use the code for debility 799.3. Usually it's for rehab consults or rehab admissions.


----------

